
Self-hosted alternatives to popular cloud services - dnantes
http://liminality.xyz/self-hosting/
======
kentonv
"N self-hosted alternatives to popular cloud services" is becoming a meme.

Here's 43 self-hosted alternatives to popular cloud services, with one-click
demos you can try yourself!

[https://apps.sandstorm.io/](https://apps.sandstorm.io/)

Tiny Tiny RSS, Ghost, Gitlab, and Rocket.Chat are in there.

ownCloud is missing, but you can try Davros, which is compatible with the
ownCloud client apps.
[https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/8aspz4sfjnp8u89000mh2v1xrdyx97...](https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/8aspz4sfjnp8u89000mh2v1xrdyx97ytn8hq71mdzv4p4d8n0n3h)

Ampache is missing, but you could try Groove Basin for music -- it's neat in
that you can share control of the playback with other people, to implement a
communal music player.
[https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/wfg1r0qra2ewyvns05r0rddqttt57q...](https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/wfg1r0qra2ewyvns05r0rddqttt57qxurz3nz5z95rjnm63et7e0)

(But also someone should package ownCloud and Ampache for Sandstorm!
[https://docs.sandstorm.io](https://docs.sandstorm.io))

~~~
thaumasiotes
My first RSS reader was self-hosted. When I went away on vacation and came
back to learn that my computer had shut down during that time, I switched to
Google Reader.

~~~
tedunangst
Curious. I had the opposite experience. Went away on vacation and came back to
learn Google Reader had shut down.

~~~
XJOKOLAT
LOL, sorry. Brilliant.

------
vincentkriek
Although this is a nice write up about a possible setup for self hosted
alternatives for popular cloud services, I don't like it. It falls short to
compare the different possible services and the possibilities you can have
with them. OwnCloud is nice, but why should I pick on OwnCloud and not
SeaFile. Ampache is cool, but why not Subsonic?

I would like to read the reasoning behind the individual choices OR the
reasoning behind the overall choice of moving a way from big corp products.

It feels to much like a "look at my setup" posts, which are nice to read but
it could be much better.

But, my input now:

OwnCloud is wonderful for file syncing but where it really shines is the
contact and calendar sync. It is the easiest to install and best accessable
web interface Cal/CardDAV software out there. Radicale is a wonderfull little
python Cal/CardDAV server but it hasn't got a web interface which is a feature
I do miss when I don't have it. OwnCloud is really pulling through on the
whole "google replacement", work has been started on a mail client which looks
very nice and works decently (for now).

Ampache is cool but I found the installation to be too fiddly and easy to
break. It could be my incompetence with that product but I prefer subsonic. A
java product which just runs and it runs well. The webinterface desperately
needs a good UIoverall but it works and it doesn't get in the way.

RocketChat I don't know and I should look into but I do feel that XMPP should
be the chat replacement for all. The fedearation, the gazillion clients and
the maturity of the software is just so so nice that I am sad that it isn't
more popular. I feel it's a huge shame google and facebook stopped fedarating
their xmpp services.

~~~
tombrossman
I've installed and abandoned ownCloud several times, mostly because it is far
too heavy for what I need and I had concerns about its security. I also had to
set up EncFS on my local machines for client-side encryption of sensitive
files because there was no way I was trusting that to ownCloud server-side.

It took more work to set up but I have Seafile self-hosted on the smallest
DigitalOcean VPS and it works beautifully. $5/month, plenty of space for the
amount of files I need to sync across machines, and my data is in Germany
which is great (I'm in Europe). Native client-side encryption is built-in to
the client so I have an easier configuration on local machines, and it does
most of what I need.

I'm still looking for a good self-hosted CalDAV/CardDAV option that doesn't
require PHP or MySQL, but as this data is less sensitive I'm happy to trust it
to FastMail for now.

~~~
vincentkriek
> I also had to set up EncFS on my local machines for client-side encryption
> of sensitive files because there was no way I was trusting that to ownCloud
> server-side.

Did you host OwnCloud yourself? But you didn't trust the software with your
files? In what way is the SeaFile solution you are running now more
trustworthy?

> I'm still looking for a good self-hosted CalDAV/CardDAV option that doesn't
> require PHP or MySQL, but as this data is less sensitive I'm happy to trust
> it to FastMail for now.

[http://radicale.org/](http://radicale.org/) is exactly what you are looking
for.

~~~
tombrossman
> Did you host OwnCloud yourself?

Yes, I prefer to self-host anything I can. I'm lucky to have a gigabit FTTH
connection and moving lots of data around is no problem. I still prefer to use
a remote VPS because some things are best left to the pros.

> But you didn't trust the software with your files? In what way is the
> SeaFile solution you are running now more trustworthy?

Seafile has a much smaller attack surface (no PHP, MySQL not required, etc)
and handles the client-side encryption itself. We are discussing degrees of
trust here, so while I was happy to trust ownCloud and the VPS to be there for
a request, and to not corrupt my data, I didn't trust that my sensitive data
was safe if the server was compromised. EncFS was a workaround, but it
cluttered up Nautilus with extra drives since every encrypted directory had to
be mounted as a drive. Now I'm comfortable trusting Seafile to do all that
because an attacker would need to compromise both my VPS and my local machine
to gain access to sensitive data. This is orders of magnitude less likely and
for me is an acceptable risk, especially considering the simpler software
stack.

And I'm definitely checking out radicale, thanks for the tip. If it does
contact photo sync (annoyingly not currently supported my FastMail CardDAV)
I'll give it a try.

~~~
LukasReschke
> Seafile has a much smaller attack surface (no PHP, MySQL not required, etc)

ownCloud does run a successful Bug Bounty program and is paying for security
bugs: [https://hackerone.com/owncloud](https://hackerone.com/owncloud)

Also I have published a blog post elaborating why CVEs are not everything when
it comes to comparing the security of products:
[https://statuscode.ch/2015/09/ownCloud-security-
development-...](https://statuscode.ch/2015/09/ownCloud-security-development-
over-the-years/)

Furthermore please take a look at [https://seacloud.cc/group/3/wiki/security-
records/](https://seacloud.cc/group/3/wiki/security-records/). Not using PHP
doesn't make everything more secure magically, neither does using PHP make
things more secure.

~~~
tombrossman
Thanks, good to know.

The ownCloud Android client required duplicate copies of all the photos &
videos (the original plus a copy in the ownCloud folder) which filled up
storage on my phone too quickly. Once this is sorted I might try it again,
even if only for the calendar and contacts. It has many features but I just
don't need most of them.

~~~
jancborchardt
There is a pull request with a fix for the Android issue you describe:
[https://github.com/owncloud/android/pull/1168](https://github.com/owncloud/android/pull/1168)
Would be very helpful if you can test it! :)

------
qznc
Reddit has a whole community collecting this stuff:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/](https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/)

------
nsaje
If you haven't already, you should check out Sandstorm
[https://sandstorm.io/](https://sandstorm.io/) which allows you to self-host
these services sandboxed.

~~~
gnud
Now, imagine if they would say something (anything!) about pricing without
forcing me to make an account.

~~~
kentonv
Sorry, we're working on a website redesign that will fix that.

(Note of course that self-hosting is free...)

------
Tepix
If you're interested in self-hosting but are intimidated by the task of
installing and configuring everything, make sure to check out Sovereign
([https://github.com/sovereign/sovereign](https://github.com/sovereign/sovereign)),
a project that automates the deployment by using Ansible.

------
pmlnr
some other weapons of choice:

WordPress - [https://wordpress.org/](https://wordpress.org/) \- because
"WordPress is the Kalashnikov of the web."
([https://t.co/QgsYYUFTbo](https://t.co/QgsYYUFTbo))

Syncthing - [https://syncthing.net/](https://syncthing.net/) \- for
distributed file syncing

Baikal - [http://baikal-server.com/](http://baikal-server.com/) \- for contact
& calendar syncing

rss2email -
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/rss2email](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/rss2email)
\- because email is stable, solid, and not going anywhere

Tox - [https://tox.chat/](https://tox.chat/) \- p2p, encrypted instant
messaging w/ video & audio

~~~
hiq
Syncthing is awesome, I don't understand why some people still use bittorrent
sync. If you use ownCloud only for file syncing you'd also be better off using
Syncthing instead. The developer is also a super nice guy, answering all bug
and performance reports on github.

Regarding contact & calendar syncing, I just wish more apps could just use
files instead of always setting a new server and reinventing the wheel to sync
data. I still have not found a good way to export my calcurse calendar to my
Android phone via files only.

~~~
danieldk
There are many reasons I prefer Bittorrent Sync over Syncthing: identity based
sharing (rather than node linking), good support for situations where you
cannot poke holes in a firewall, selective sync support, and encrypted read-
only secrets.

Moreover, it's much easier to set up, I share stuff with family and they
didn't have problems setting it up.

~~~
Vendan
Note that Syncthing just put out relay support, so you don't have to poke
holes in firewall if you don't want to, and your data is still secure, as the
relay server just relays the encrypted stream. In the (roughly) week since the
feature was released, the public relay network has already routed over 2.6
TiB. (I run 2 relay servers on the public pool)

~~~
BuildTheRobots
Relay support is nice, but I still desperately wish for "caching relay
servers". I'd love to be able to spin up a high bandwidth VPS with storage and
let it be a node, but for it never to have the ability to actually decrypt the
data it's storing.

------
ridruejo
You can test-drive the apps in Bitnami for 1h for free (click demo in browser)

[https://bitnami.com/stack/ghost](https://bitnami.com/stack/ghost)

[https://bitnami.com/stack/owncloud](https://bitnami.com/stack/owncloud)

[https://bitnami.com/stack/gitlab](https://bitnami.com/stack/gitlab)

[https://bitnami.com/stack/tiny-tiny-rss](https://bitnami.com/stack/tiny-tiny-
rss)

~~~
sytse
At GitLab we see that one-click installers are frequently out of date and
might not contain our Omnibus packages. The worst example of these are the
Bitnami packages that can't be updated at all. We advise to not use one-click
installers but instead start an vanilla Ubuntu 14.04 instance and use the
recommended Omnibus package installation. This is almost as quick as a one-
click install and you're sure of the latest version and easy upgrades. (from
[https://about.gitlab.com/installation/](https://about.gitlab.com/installation/))

~~~
ridruejo
Earlier versions had problems, but it has been a while we fixed it and that is
no longer the case. We bundle now PostgreSQL and provide instructions for
upgrades :

[https://wiki.bitnami.com/Applications/BitNami_GitLab#How_to_...](https://wiki.bitnami.com/Applications/BitNami_GitLab#How_to_upgrade_Gitlab.3f)

We are working on verifying the upgrade instructions with the new major
version recently released.

Happy to address any concerns or issues we missed

~~~
sytse
Good to see that upgrading is better. I've adapted our statement
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/commit/9016bfe2...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/commit/9016bfe2f9403eef0d5acc39646026a8888dbe08) Compared to an
installation from source, the Omnibus package is faster to install and
upgrade, more reliable to upgrade and maintain. With your installation I think
you have to upgrade GitLab, GitLab Shell and the nginx config separately. This
is solved if you use the Omnibus package.

------
binaryanomaly
Imho it's also worth to mention that bittorrent sync
([https://www.getsync.com/](https://www.getsync.com/)) follows a fantastic
concept with huge potential.

Unfortunately it's not open source but alone the fact that it can run on a
peer to peer basis without the need of any external out of control cloud host
is very appealing to me. With small devices such as raspberry pi or NUC
becoming more powerful the approach has a bright future.

~~~
Spearchucker
The peer-to-peer thing is a problem for me. When I use device A, device B is
invariably switched off.

~~~
anc84
You "just" have to rent some cheap server that is always on. That's the self-
hosting part for "asynchronous synching". With that, you do not sent your data
to a third-party for the delayed syncing, but you host that peer yourself. If
you use syncthing, you could make it also save incremental backups and
suddenly you got kinda of an online backup.

~~~
danieldk
With BTSync you can even use encrypted read-only secret on the cloud peer, and
it will never see any unencrypted data.

~~~
anc84
As long as BTSync does not betray you.

The idea is discussed for syncthing,
[https://github.com/syncthing/syncthing/issues/109](https://github.com/syncthing/syncthing/issues/109)

There is a 880 USD bounty on it at
[https://www.bountysource.com/issues/1474343-support-for-
file...](https://www.bountysource.com/issues/1474343-support-for-file-
encryption-e-g-non-trusted-servers)

------
avinassh
If you want a plain music server, then give Mopidy [0] a try. It is also Open
Source [1] and written using Python. I have been using it on my Raspberry Pi
and it has been fantastic.

[0] - [http://www.mopidy.com](http://www.mopidy.com)

[1] - [https://github.com/mopidy/mopidy](https://github.com/mopidy/mopidy)

~~~
jancborchardt
This sounds a lot like Tomahawk: [https://tomahawk-
player.org/](https://tomahawk-player.org/) – playing from different sources
and all. Of course that’s a desktop app, but it’s pretty popular already and
well designed.

------
fapjacks
OwnCloud eats files in the most insidious manner, _and this is known to the
devs_ , who in the past have suggested that the workaround is to use another
sync application. _DO NOT USE OWNCLOUD_ if you value your data!! We discovered
OwnCloud eating files after about three months of office paranoia, beginning
to wonder if it was an inside job of a disgruntled employee. Turns out it was
an inside job of incompetent software.

Also OwnCloud DOES NOT support "delta sync" (i.e. uploading file chunks when
tiny portions of files are changed, instead of, for example, needing to upload
the ENTIRE gigabytes-large file when only 10KB have changed). The core devs
have kicked the can down the road at every opportunity (for example take a
look at the huge BountySource bug for that issue, it's like USD 1200 or
something, in addition to the issue being locked to contributors because of
all the +1s). This means for any use case involving large files (e.g.
TrueCrypt/VeraCrypt volumes), you will quickly find yourself in a messy
situation of continually uploading gigabytes of data. It was painful to
experience even on a gigabit LAN.

~~~
jancborchardt
If you really have problems with ownCloud, then please report them at our
issue tracker
[https://github.com/owncloud/core/issues](https://github.com/owncloud/core/issues)
in more detail than »eats files«. Then we can actually fix the problem.

About the delta sync: There’s plans being made and work being done on it. It’s
locked because all people get notified on every »+1« comment and that doesn’t
help to focus and get actual work done. Besides, do you really believe that
USD 1200 will swiftly take care of implementing this feature?

------
746F7475
It's sad that if you want a fast Internet around here you are put behind ISP
wide NAT which means you can't host anything from home, so all these "self-
hosted" things aren't really self-hosted for me.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Just because it is behind a NAT doesn't mean you can't run a server. You just
need to set the router to forward traffic to the server. Then you need a way
to find your public IP address and that is easily done by setting up an
account on a public dynamic IP server. I don't do this at the moment but I
used to run my own mail server that way (I stopped because it is to hard to
find someone to relay my mail now).

~~~
746F7475
I talked long and hard with my ISP when they discontinued my "phone"
connection and pushed me faster (jump from 8Mb/s to 100Mb/s) connection via TV
cable and only way they can deliver me connection where I can expose ports to
the Internet is 3G connection (which works around 3-5Mb/s where I live on a
good day)

I'm not ISP locked, but no other ISP offers me anything else since: "we don't
offer worse service since we can offer you faster connection via TV cable".

~~~
icebraining
There's no reason why a cable connection can't have a public IP, I certainly
did in both of my previous ISPs. Are you sure the other ISPs also have carrier
NAT?

~~~
746F7475
All I know is no matter what I do I can't get ports open to the Internet and
my ISP plain out told me that it's impossible on their infrastructure

------
_yy
Another Github alternative:
[http://phabricator.org/](http://phabricator.org/), better than GitLab, even.

Self-hosted WebRTC audio/video conferencing: [https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-
meet](https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet)

~~~
sytse
Phabricator has some really neat features, which of those make it better than
our GitLab for you?

~~~
favadi
Its official installer doesn't contain a 3 web servers, 1 CI server and 1 chat
server?

~~~
sytse
:) Thanks for your response. For other people some context, the GitLab Omnibus
packages contains one web server (nginx, but you can also use it with Apache).
The CI server is now integrated in GitLab itself (no longer a separate app).
And you have the option to run Mattermost (but if you choose not to set this
up it will not consume any ram or CPU).

The Omnibus packages allow you to quickly install GitLab without having to do
a lot of setup. The installation from source is also official, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/installation/](https://about.gitlab.com/installation/)

~~~
antsar
Just wanted to +1 the parent comment. I'm sure you're tired of hearing this,
but it feels pretty backwards that we have to disable parts of the
installation just to get it to work alongside other stuff (with a shared nginx
instance, etc).

Its understandable why you wanted to bundle everything, and I bet it makes
installation _much_ easier for beginners and/or lazy sysadmins.

That said, it would be even better if the installation worked with existing
software instead of installing its own copy of everything. It seems like apt
package dependencies would be more elegant than bundling everything together.

Its great to have the installation from source as a supported option. But lets
be honest, that's a world of pain that's simply unnecessary for a standard
deployment.

\- A happy GitLab user

~~~
sytse
"It seems like apt package dependencies would be more elegant than bundling
everything together." totally agree, that why is why we're sponsoring Pirate
Praveen who is working on a native Debian package.

~~~
favadi
That's great! Is there any ETA or discussion I can follow?

~~~
sytse
The feedback issue is in
[http://feedback.gitlab.com/forums/176466-general/suggestions...](http://feedback.gitlab.com/forums/176466-general/suggestions/6151718-native-
debian-deb-and-fedora-rpm-packages) but Pirate Praveen mostly sends updates by
email and the GitLab issue tracker. He has it running and seems to be in the
final stages.

~~~
sytse
I learned that the task tracker for this is at [https://gitlab.com/debian-
ruby/TaskTracker/milestones/1](https://gitlab.com/debian-
ruby/TaskTracker/milestones/1)

------
davefp
Since no-one has mentioned it yet, I'll throw in my personal favourite RSS
reader: Stringer. Dead easy to set up and does away with all the social stuff
that I never used in Google Reader

[https://github.com/swanson/stringer](https://github.com/swanson/stringer)

------
atriix
I keep a list of self-hosted application over at
[https://github.com/victorhaggqvist/selfhosted](https://github.com/victorhaggqvist/selfhosted).
Feel free to contribute if you think there is something missing.

~~~
jancborchardt
Heya, I run a similar site since ages:
[http://libreprojects.net](http://libreprojects.net) :)

The focus is on highlighting one (the best) alternative in a given field, and
limit the ones listed to those which are well-designed, open source of course,
and also have a hosted instance so it’s ready to use for anyone without a
server.

I’m sure you already know of [https://prism-break.org/](https://prism-
break.org/) ?

~~~
atriix
Oddly enough, I have actually not seen any of these. Apparently my Google Fuu
was not on top at the time when I started mine.

Anyhow, there is really lots of good stuff that turned up in this entire
thread.

------
grantlmiller
There are also many cloud-hosted SaaS companies that offer an installable
version of their products:

GitHub:
[https://enterprise.github.com/home](https://enterprise.github.com/home)

NPM: [https://www.npmjs.com/onsite](https://www.npmjs.com/onsite)

Travis CI: [https://enterprise.travis-ci.com/](https://enterprise.travis-
ci.com/)

Circle CI: [https://circleci.com/enterprise](https://circleci.com/enterprise)

Sysdig: [https://sysdig.com/pricing/](https://sysdig.com/pricing/)

CodeClimate:
[https://codeclimate.com/enterprise](https://codeclimate.com/enterprise)

Waffle.io: [https://takeout.waffle.io](https://takeout.waffle.io)

Coveralls:
[https://enterprise.coveralls.io/](https://enterprise.coveralls.io/)

Sense.io: [https://sense.io/enterprise](https://sense.io/enterprise)

RollBar: [https://rollbar.com/enterprise/](https://rollbar.com/enterprise/)

BugSnag: [https://bugsnag.com/enterprise](https://bugsnag.com/enterprise)

HipChat: [https://www.hipchat.com/server](https://www.hipchat.com/server)

Docker Hub:
[https://www.docker.com/enterprise/hub/](https://www.docker.com/enterprise/hub/)

Upverter: [https://upverter.com/enterprise/](https://upverter.com/enterprise/)

CoreOS Registry: [https://tectonic.com/quay-
enterprise/](https://tectonic.com/quay-enterprise/)

Looker: [http://www.looker.com/docs/admin/on-
premise/installation](http://www.looker.com/docs/admin/on-
premise/installation)

RedBooth:
[https://redbooth.com/en/enterprise/](https://redbooth.com/en/enterprise/)

------
Bouncingsoul1
I am way to lazy for Hosting and maintaining 5 different Services for myself.
I have one RaspberryPi running OwnCloud for me and my friends. For the rest I
use Syncthing([https://syncthing.net/](https://syncthing.net/)) where I just
sync /home overall devices.

------
rdlecler1
Real question for self hosters: what kinds of applications are you running
where you feel you _need_ this?

~~~
edent
Only speaking for myself...

OwnCloud - I just don't trust an American company to host my data. Now, is
_my_ small UK based host as likely to be as effective at protecting my data as
DropBox? Maybe not - but they don't have a proponent of torture on their
board, so it's swings and roundabouts.

TT-RSS - I couldn't find a decent RSS manager which I liked. TT does the job -
and I'm not worried that someone will decide that Google+ is better and force
me off.

Ampache - all of my music is stored as FLAC, which can be a PITA to transcode
and/or stream. This sits on a box at home and I can listen to my music
wherever I am. I'm not reliant on a corporation who might decide that my music
isn't licensed correctly, or they don't want to support my hardware, etc.

Personally I use WordPress rather than Ghost - it's more flexible for my
needs.

~~~
jancborchardt
Since you already use ownCloud, you might want to check out the News app:
[https://apps.owncloud.com/content/show.php/News?content=1680...](https://apps.owncloud.com/content/show.php/News?content=168040)

It’s pretty cool, basically like TT-RSS but it looks more modern and is
integrated in ownCloud. There are also apps for almost all platforms, like
apps for Android & iOS which download all articles (and even podcasts) for
offline reading.

~~~
edent
Oooh! I've been looking for a good PodCatcher. Thanks.

~~~
jancborchardt
You’re welcome! Let us know of any issues or feedback at
[https://github.com/owncloud/news/issues](https://github.com/owncloud/news/issues)
:)

------
alex_duf
If you are considering self hosting, you must have a look at this excellent
self-hosting distribution: [https://yunohost.org/](https://yunohost.org/)

------
jancborchardt
And by the way, ownCloud also has a News reader:
[https://apps.owncloud.com/content/show.php/News?content=1680...](https://apps.owncloud.com/content/show.php/News?content=168040)
(we’re working on a redesign of the appstore, don’t worry ;)

There’s apps for Android & iOS which download all items for offline reading.
The Android app can even download podcasts and videos of Youtube channels.

There’s also apps for OS X, Linux, Firefox OS, Blackberry and Jolla as far as
I know.

------
v4n4d1s
Most newer NAS Devices (i.e. from Synology) have a wide range of applications
to use through webbrowsers or mobile apps.

Sadly, there's no good replacement for Office365 (Word, Excel, Powerpoint).

~~~
jancborchardt
ownCloud also has a Documents app:
[https://owncloud.org/blog/owncloud-7-sneak-peek-online-
colla...](https://owncloud.org/blog/owncloud-7-sneak-peek-online-
collaboration-with-documents/)

It works with odt files and you can edit collaboratively, even with people not
on ownCloud. Spreadsheets and presentations are not there yet because that’s
really difficult. :)

------
khwhahn
Dokku
([http://progrium.viewdocs.io/dokku/](http://progrium.viewdocs.io/dokku/)) for
heroku?

------
mikegerwitz
Consider GNU MediaGoblin ([http://mediagoblin.org/](http://mediagoblin.org/))
as well.

------
amatriain
I have to mention that I develop Feedbunch, an open-source RSS reader. It can
be self-hosted, needs Ruby on Rails and PostgreSQL.

[https://www.feedbunch.com](https://www.feedbunch.com)

[https://github.com/amatriain/feedbunch](https://github.com/amatriain/feedbunch)

------
Mooty
Not open source but still very usefull and self hosted :
[http://plex.tv](http://plex.tv)

Ampache is cool but is really heavy for a simple hosting. Plex does movies and
tv shows sort too. Place a Transmission / Deluge torrent client behind, you
have a true media center, on a little server.

Owncloud is cool but very buggy !

~~~
LukasReschke
> Owncloud is cool but very buggy !

Sorry that you experienced bugs. Just to ensure that we fix any potential bug:
Could you file those as described at
[https://github.com/owncloud/core/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md](https://github.com/owncloud/core/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)?
Thanks a lot!

------
lyondhill
Own cloud is great. I have used it quite a bit. I am using nanobox.io to set
my personal cloud. It works really well.

------
alpeb
Anybody knows about an alternative for prismic.io? That's basically a CMS for
devs, where you inject a site's content through API calls to prismic.io, while
they provide a very nice UI for managing the content. It's a great service but
I'd like to explore self-hosted alternatives.

------
haser_au
I have OwnCloud running on a RaspberryPi. It works fine, and allows me to hook
up a 1TB USB drive.

------
0xCMP
imho Gogs[1] is a much easier to setup/maintain personal git repos. I use it
with a 128mb server from RamNode w/ 80gb of space and I'm pretty sure I'll
never run out any time soon since I never really commit large files. Plus it's
been running smooth for almost 6 months and usually stays around 8-10mb of ram
usage.

[1]: [https://gogs.io](https://gogs.io)

------
newlog
What do you think about the owncloud music app. Nobody has mentioned it but
I'm considering it. Any feedback?

------
redwood
To me this is more SaaS services than "Cloud" but I realize that's audience
dependent.

------
gbog
Another choice for distributed file syncing: bittorrent sync.
[https://getsync.com/](https://getsync.com/)

